# Database Discussions > MySQL >  mysql database recovery in wampserver2

## jongleur

some how mysql database in wamp server 2 got replaced by older database and i am unable to restore the database to the location (before being replaced by old data) from the latest backup i have . is there any way i can restore the data to my required position.

any way except restoring it from backup sql file as its corrupt.

----------


## chandalyn

Repairing tables with mysqlcheck or another variant to learn helpful topics about mysql databases

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...=sqldataaccess
http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...94-2893-1.aspx


The mysqlcheck command-line utility can be used while the server is running, and, like all the methods of repair, only works with MyISAM tables. The syntax is:
%mysqlcheck -r sports_results fixtures -uuser -ppass
sports_results.fixtures                            OK
You can also repair multiple tables in a database, by listing them after the database name, or all tables in a database by just passing the database name, for example:
%mysqlcheck -r sports_results fixtures events -uuser -ppass
sports_results.fixtures                            OK
sports_results.events                              OK

%mysqlcheck -r sports_results -uuser -ppass
sports_results.fixtures                            OK
sports_results.events                              OK
...

----------

